# End of Diet Results Pics / Transformation - 50lb loss



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Areet people. Just gunna post my end of diet pictures in the welcome lounge as I havent posted much.

Started off around may time at 17st 6lbs and ended up yesterday 13st 12lbs.

Al post a timeline of pics from where I started.

Im after opinions though to be honest. I could continue to diet but I was really starting to suffer last week and work was tough performance was lacking and I also dont like the lack of attention I have gave the girlfriend. Last few weeks really have been a mental battle more than owt else and I will be honest its been tough. Smashed the cardio and diet hard the last few weeks. Do you think I am ready to start slowly building muscle again? Or continue to diet more off.

Goal is to slowly add muscle and maintain bodyfat as low as possible. May open up a journal. One thing I have realised from this diet is that I wasnt holding as much mass as I thought once the fat is stripped.

Anyways heres the progress pics.

*April/May Time - 17 st 6lbs*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
June/July time -16st 4lbs*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
End of August/Start of September time - 15st 1lbs*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
End of September time - 14st 5lb*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
21ST October - 13st 12 lbs*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*Think I might have uploaded the same pic a few times apologies lol But im reasonably happy with my bodyfat but not with amount of muscle I have. Aiming to compete in Juniors in a couple of years time and with me just turning 21 now and watching junior british this weekend I realise I have a hell of a lot of work to do to add a lot of mass.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

good work fella, excellent transformation


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

rb79 said:


> good work fella, excellent transformation


Cheers mate


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

great work mate-you've lost a **** load there-you feeling happy with the size change.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I think you looked better when you started but thats just me


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

husky said:


> great work mate-you've lost a **** load there-you feeling happy with the size change.


Aye mate, its weird like feel tiny in clothes but people saying im looking much bigger. Cheers fella


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> I think you looked better when you started but thats just me


haha whys that mate?


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Total transformation you well better m8 well done


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very well done mate! Did you cut naturally?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why no leg pics?


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking good mate. Excellent transformation.

What are your legs like? Your calfs look canny from what I can see.

You from the North East?


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why no leg pics?


this is what im concentrating on bringing up. tbf theyre not too bad like.


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Corby said:


> Looking good mate. Excellent transformation.
> 
> What are your legs like? Your calfs look canny from what I can see.
> 
> You from the North East?


cheers mate. aye from gateshead. your from sunderland i see lol enjoy the match yesterday ? :tongue:

legs are alright mate but theyre my lagging bodypart for sure. not that i dont train them but i definetly feel like theyve lost mass over the course of the cut due to huge amounts of cardio.

theyre getting smashed for growth from now on


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Very well done mate! Did you cut naturally?


cheers mate

divnt mess aboot you like supra do ya


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

waffle_head said:


> cheers mate. aye from gateshead. your from sunderland i see lol enjoy the match yesterday ? :tongue:
> 
> legs are alright mate but theyre my lagging bodypart for sure. not that i dont train them but i definetly feel like theyve lost mass over the course of the cut due to huge amounts of cardio.
> 
> theyre getting smashed for growth from now on


Nice one. Aye, I was at the match mate, got a season ticket (for my sins lol). TBF if Tiote didn't get sent off you's would have beat us by a canny margin. But the pressure is on you's to beat us at your place now (I'd say the name of your stadium, but I'm not too sure what its called today lol :tongue: )

Keep smashing the legs mate, stick to your compound movements etc.


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Corby said:


> Nice one. Aye, I was at the match mate, got a season ticket (for my sins lol). TBF if Tiote didn't get sent off you's would have beat us by a canny margin. But the pressure is on you's to beat us at your place now (I'd say the name of your stadium, but I'm not too sure what its called today lol :tongue: )
> 
> Keep smashing the legs mate, stick to your compound movements etc.


haha St James once again mate :thumb:

cHEERS mate aye squats getting punished in this new routine and aiming for brutal leg doms.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Dieting down so far would always worry me. Looks impressive though mate spot on. Where do you train?


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Great transformation, well done!


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Dieting down so far would always worry me. Looks impressive though mate spot on. Where do you train?


cheers mate. and the reps anal lol

aye it is hard mate seeing all ya clothes start to hang off ya and that.

Just recently ended my contract at gateshead leisure centre and joined Life Fitness Gym on Old Durham ROad.

Yourself?


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

ClareAnne said:


> Great transformation, well done!


cheers clare


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Is that the one under the snooker club? I'm at Springs lite along at Joyce Road. Complete sh1thole but it's got what I need for now. Once I can push the 40's for more than 10 I'll head somewhere else (maybe fx)


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good work mate,look much better.


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Is that the one under the snooker club? I'm at Springs lite along at Joyce Road. Complete sh1thole but it's got what I need for now. Once I can push the 40's for more than 10 I'll head somewhere else (maybe fx)


Yup thats the one mate. And that is the exact reason I left the leisure centre mate because of the dumbells only going up to 40.

Have a look at Life gym mate its a decent bodybuilders gym like. Av heard fx is full of ponces lol


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

mal said:


> good work mate,look much better.


cheers pal


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

pmsl aye your not wrong mate. Nice looking gym if your into all that but I can see it getting busy. Many get in Life then? That's the perk with Springs being a sh1thole... it's never busy


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> pmsl aye your not wrong mate. Nice looking gym if your into all that but I can see it getting busy. Many get in Life then? That's the perk with Springs being a sh1thole... it's never busy


haha aye a fair few mate. Few big lads like but its never been heaving since I joined. Got everything you need. only 25 quid a month anal no contract.


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Looking good mate!

What routine are you using?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

waffle_head said:


> haha aye a fair few mate. Few big lads like but its never been heaving since I joined. Got everything you need. only 25 quid a month anal no contract.


That's not bad at all to be fair. I only work on the Valley so use springs because it's close so I can go on a lunch break. Life isn't a kick in the arse off it to be honest. Might look into it


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

lumix said:


> Looking good mate!
> 
> What routine are you using?


another geordie. im liking it lol cheers mate

as in training routine -

I was doing a 5 day split with 60 mins cardio post workout by the end of the diet. and 60 mins cardio on non weight days. sometimes did cardio fasted on mornings too but rarely did it the last month or so.

it chopped and changed loads throughout the diet like. I started off with fasted cardio but then found I lost more weight without fasted cardio.

doubt i will ever do cardio fasted again to be honest unless really wanting to get shredded to bone.


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> That's not bad at all to be fair. I only work on the Valley so use springs because it's close so I can go on a lunch break. Life isn't a kick in the arse off it to be honest. Might look into it


good stuff mate might see u there in future then :thumb:


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Good transformation keep it up


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Sharpiedj said:


> Good transformation keep it up


cheers mate


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

FX is mega expensive isn't it?

I work in the valley and I went there one night after work, I think it cost a tenner for that visit alone. I'm sure it was about £50 a month or summit like that. From what I remember it was sh1te aswell.


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

epic transformation mate.

im probably a little lighter than when you started, what aas did you use?

im intrigued

major reps tho bro


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The only reason i asked mate is looking at the first pics, i thought you would be holding a fair bit more muscle/size when lean. Nothing negative about this post, you do look spot on mate.

Any plans to compete in the future.


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> The only reason i asked mate is looking at the first pics, i thought you would be holding a fair bit more muscle/size when lean. Nothing negative about this post, you do look spot on mate.
> 
> Any plans to compete in the future.


none taken whatsoever mate. thats what ive realised from the diet. crazy walking round a bloater thinking u have all this mass then once you diet down realise you didnt half half as much as you thought. but got to admit i much prefer being this weight than what i was before. its daft people in gym saying ive put size on when ive lost 3 stone.

cheers for comment mate. aye mate plan is to pack on the muscle now and look to compete in about 2 years time when i feel im ready. al probably never feel ready tho haha looking at the junior brits this weekend makes me realise the work that has to be done to be competitive.


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Corby said:


> FX is mega expensive isn't it?
> 
> I work in the valley and I went there one night after work, I think it cost a tenner for that visit alone. I'm sure it was about £50 a month or summit like that. From what I remember it was sh1te aswell.


aye its meant to be a rip off from what av heard like. never once been interested so see what its like. heard its full of mincers


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Corby said:


> FX is mega expensive isn't it?
> 
> I work in the valley and I went there one night after work, I think it cost a tenner for that visit alone. I'm sure it was about £50 a month or summit like that. From what I remember it was sh1te aswell.


About £33 a month if you work on the Valley mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Remember mate thats the british finals. They all won their class to get there, so cant compare yourself too much to them. Was a fcuking craz standard though wasnt it for juniors, were they havinbg d-bol in their milk as babies or what!?!?!


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Remember mate thats the british finals. They all won their class to get there, so cant compare yourself too much to them. Was a fcuking craz standard though wasnt it for juniors, were they havinbg d-bol in their milk as babies or what!?!?!


aye mate daft like. lad that won Jack Stokle is from up here.

I work with one of his mates and go to college with another lad that knows him. Hes meant to be one dedicated guy like. Only 21 aswell same bloody age as me. His trransformation over the years has been unreal.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Makes ya sick dunt it lol.


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

waffle_head said:


> aye its meant to be a rip off from what av heard like. never once been interested so see what its like. heard its full of mincers


Thats the impression I got when I went. I think its more of a fitness gym tbh.


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> About £33 a month if you work on the Valley mate


Thats not too bad tbh, but I still wouldn't go again. I might get labelled a mincer (even more) lol.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

This not what you look for in a gym like?


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Good work mate


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

waffle_head said:


> Areet people. Just gunna post my end of diet pictures in the welcome lounge as I havent posted much.
> 
> Started off around may time at 17st 6lbs and ended up yesterday 13st 12lbs.
> 
> ...


You just got hit by a mutha fuking green train bitch

REPS BITCHES.










YEE GIIITTT SOMMEEE


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> This not what you look for in a gym like?
> 
> View attachment 98290


Ha ha! Not at all mate. I can see you in there though Steve, swimming cap on and sporting a nice pair of lime green speedo's...


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Corby said:


> Ha ha! Not at all mate. I can see you in there though Steve, swimming cap on and sporting a nice pair of lime green speedo's...


I'll be in there with my inflatable crocodile dude


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

gud work m8t :thumb:


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Simspin said:


> gud work m8t :thumb:


cheers mate


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> You just got hit by a mutha fuking green train bitch
> 
> REPS BITCHES.
> 
> ...


haha crazy bastard


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

good work mate, i personally think you looked better before but people also prefer the leaner smaller look. either way mate you look way differant so youve put the work in!


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Scottswald said:


> good work mate, i personally think you looked better before but people also prefer the leaner smaller look. either way mate you look way differant so youve put the work in!


cheers mate. aye i do prefer the leaner look now like. but definetly dont like being smaller. Plan is to add a lot of mass. just the beginning of a long journey nuw pal.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

guy-spain said:


> He is better now, leaner, you can see all his mucles now. He is not being smaller.


oh sorry, i thought he was "being smaller"..... my bad


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

waffle_head said:


> cheers mate. aye i do prefer the leaner look now like. but definetly dont like being smaller. Plan is to add a lot of mass. just the beginning of a long journey nuw pal.


aye i hate how loose my clothes are when dieting for a competition, get plenty food in mate your body will be ready to utilize a lot right now!


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Scottswald said:


> aye i hate how loose my clothes are when dieting for a competition, get plenty food in mate your body will be ready to utilize a lot right now!


aye mate a need a new ****in wardrobe man nowt fits.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

get yourself away to metro centre or eldon square mate lol


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Scottswald said:


> get yourself away to metro centre or eldon square mate lol


haha aye its payday friday like that might be the plan. but most my coins goin on food for the new diet lol


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking good waffle-head mate, I prefer the latest look, you look better cut up IMO keep up the good work as it's working: )


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

haza said:


> Looking good waffle-head mate, I prefer the latest look, you look better cut up IMO keep up the good work as it's working: )


cheers mate. where bouts u from up here ?


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

waffle_head said:


> cheers mate. where bouts u from up here ?


From Newcastle mate, yourself?


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Looking better cut imo, and I think you are now carrying the kinda mass I imagined you would be from first pic too. Good stuff, hammer legs and back ;0)


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

RocoElBurn said:


> Looking better cut imo, and I think you are now carrying the kinda mass I imagined you would be from first pic too. Good stuff, hammer legs and back ;0)


thanks a lot mate. yup those are my 2 weak points. really gunna knuckle down and hammer them now


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

haza said:


> From Newcastle mate, yourself?


gateshead mate


----------



## mojogoes (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't know if the guy who said that you looked good / better before your diet didn't put on his contacts in on that day but you look great now m8 maybe too good hey?...........and yes now that your much leaner you can concentrate on your weaker points and actually see the gains quicker/easier......................well done!!

P.S and thats a f-- b-----d telling ya lol!!


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome mate


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

mojogoes said:


> Don't know if the guy who said that you looked good / better before your diet didn't put on his contacts in on that day but you look great now m8 maybe too good hey?...........and yes now that your much leaner you can concentrate on your weaker points and actually see the gains quicker/easier......................well done!!
> 
> P.S and thats a f-- b-----d telling ya lol!!


haha thanks a lot mate really means a lot .

yup starting my new diet on monday so pretty excited to see what the future holds


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

you looked pretty muscular when you were 17 stone, i can't see where you lost it from...i expected to see a fat guy becoming in shape...good work mate well done...i bet you will want to bulk up to 17 stone again soon as most on here do..lol


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

justin case said:


> you looked pretty muscular when you were 17 stone, i can't see where you lost it from...i expected to see a fat guy becoming in shape...good work mate well done...i bet you will want to bulk up to 17 stone again soon as most on here do..lol


cheers mate.

17 stone but lean this time would be nice aye :tongue:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea personally i think you suit the bigger look rather than lean

But great results though


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Yea personally i think you suit the bigger look rather than lean
> 
> But great results though


cheers m8

aye mate a suppose its what ya happy with really. the aim is to get big again like dont get is wrong. just not at that bodyfat


----------

